
Supplement mimics caloric-restriction, elevates NAD+ in healthy adults age 55-79 - mkempe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-018-03421-7
======
mkempe
I was wondering where one can get such supplement... Here is the press release
from the company that makes NIAGEN, the one that may have been used in the
linked study: a "member of the vitamin B3 family. The body converts NR into
Nicotinamide Adenine Dinucleotide (NAD) which is an essential molecule found
in every living cell." [1]

My usual question: how can a hacker produce that supplement on their own (for
use by immediate family)?

[1] [https://globenewswire.com/news-
release/2018/03/29/1455390/0/...](https://globenewswire.com/news-
release/2018/03/29/1455390/0/en/New-Published-Clinical-Trial-Confirms-NIAGEN-
Supplementation-Raised-Nicotinamide-Adenine-Dinucleotide-NAD-Levels-and-
Potentially-Improves-Blood-Pressure-and-Cardiovascular-Health.html)

